# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  ForumKeralam Exclusive Online Chat With PULIMURUGAN HEROINE KAMALINI MUKARJEE

## Bilalikka Rules

*ForumKeralam Exclusive Online Chat With PULIMURUGAN HEROINE KAMALINI MUKHARJEE - Sunday 7 PM | Start Posting Your Questions !!
*
_Please Note -_

Questions Should Be In English

----------


## kandahassan

my question : what is your opinion about actor vinu mohan ????

----------


## Cinema Freaken

*
My Question - 
How Was Your Experience While Working With Lalettan...?*

----------


## perumal

You have worked with both Mammootty and Mohanlal ..How was your experience working with them and any special difference that you can point out  :Smile:

----------


## perumal

Is there any new malayalam films that you will be working on after pulimurukan ?

----------


## SUDHI

What is exciting about pulimurukan ????

----------


## loudspeaker

hi 
if ur coming to kuwait 4 any function , i like to take selfi with u...... loudspeaker

----------


## indi commandos

Tell me honestly about the strong points and
weak points of  mohanlal ?

----------


## Helwin

Hows our lalettan..is he sweet ??

----------


## Movie Lover

How is Malayalam film industry different from other language industries?Differences not just in terms of acting and story but in terms of facilities offered to actors like caravan, make up etc.

----------


## Mike

*1. What is your Dream Role ?

2. If not an actress, what profession would you choose to occupy ?*

----------


## KulFy

Hi Madm...Welcome to the Biggest Online Forum...Its one of the rare moments in FK that an actress coming for a live chat...Thanks for your valuable time and patience...
And my question is Whats your character name in Pulimurukan and how was your experience working with such a majestic crew...Lalettan is one of the cool and charming actors of Mollywood...ofcourse a legend...how was your experience sharing screen with him and being his pair...
And since I am a Mammookka fan I would like to know about your experience working with ikka in Kuttysrank?
Thanks for joining our forum...really an unexpected achievement for us...

----------


## Inspector Balram

1.Have you saw any of the action sequence in the film done by Mr.Mohanlal? If yes, please share the experience with us.
2.What can we, the audience expect from Pulimurukan?
3.Even though a tricky question, who is your favorite malayalam actor?(Please dont say both mammootty and lal are equal for you)


Wishing u all the very best for a great career !

----------


## Abhijith019

Your character appears to be completely rural without any urban traits.As an actress how challenging was that?

----------


## ballu

Despite having a conventional/traditional south indian look and ability to emote well and getting few good roles in films like Anand you career didn't flourish the way one would have expected to . Especially in tamil much was expected after the tremendous response to the cameo in Vettayadu Vilayaadu with Kamal Hassan . Any thoughts on this regard ??

----------


## vinodkailas

*1. Could you please share your best moment during Pulimurugan shoot?
2. How you feel working with legends Lalettan and Mammookka?*

----------


## Saaradhi

Hi Kamalini Mukherji,

Greetings.. First of all, hearty wishes for Pulimurugan. 
What was the excitement factor when you chose PULIMURUGAN? whether it was the thread (TIGER vs HUMAN), or the factor LALETTAN (Mohanlal), or something else? 
Wish you the very best for all your future ventures and lots of LOVE!...  Wishes from the team POFFACTIO (Prithviraj Official Network).

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## baadshahmian

Thank you for sparing your precious time with us...

You started off with Revathi's Phir Milenge in Hindi.... What was the experience like to work with revathiji  ? Why have we not seen you in any hindi film after phir milenge ?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Shivettan

You have worked with legends in indian cinema like mammootty, kamalhassan and mohanlal.....how was the experience?
What is the best quality in each of them in your view point?

----------


## Viru

Hi,

1)Of late womens roles have been changing in industries and women centred films have been delivering the numbers.Your last movie iraivi was such one and the lovable yazhini in iraivi was very delightful with silent inner strength n great determination so do u have her impetuosity

2)You enjoyed pairing with 2 big pillars of malayalam industry but who's is the young hero from here you wanna share the screen with (only one name please)

Thanks for being here and all the best for the project

----------


## mithukuttan

Hi Kamalini,

1) What were the main challenges that you faced during the shoot ? have you been part of any risky sequences, if so please let us know ?

2) How does it feel to be part of the 'biggest budget film' in Malayalam and that too with 'Mohanlal' the legendary actor, you very well know that there are many eyes on this movie. So what does that leave you with ? Tension ? Excitement ? Joy ? While saying 'Yes' to the movie were you aware of all these ?

----------


## Vamban

What is your fav movie in malayalam...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Ellaarum Last Minute Kaathirikaathe Ippo Thanne Questions Post Cheyyuka....

----------


## realcinemas

Hi Ma'm. 3 movies in malayalam, let me try your malayalam skills.

Please translate this to malayalam in the very best way you can.*

Ami Kerala k valo basi. Dhonnobad apnader valobasa r sohojogitar jonno.

Ami aro malayalam cinema korte chai. 
*

----------


## Cinemalover

Hi  :Hi: 

First of all,ur performance as yazhini in iravi was pure class  :salut:  - such a talented & gorgeous actress you are  :salut: 

1) Your expectations about Pulimurukan

2) What made you to choose this role ?

3) Finally,your favourite malayalam actor

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Welcome to our newest member, Kamalinee

----------


## Saathan

few hours more..............

----------


## APPUNI

1,WHICH FILM INDRUSTRY WOULD YOU COMFORT WITH?
2,do you feel difficulty in speaking or understand MALAYALAM?
3,DO YOU HAVE THE FEEL  THAT COMMERCIAL FILM INDUSTRY NOT GAVE THAT MUCH IMPORTANCE TO YOU?
4,TO BE HONEST.. YOU WORKED WITH MANY LEGENDS IN DIFFRENT INDUSTRY WHICH HERO YOU LIKED MORE?
5,AND EXPERIENCES OF PULIMURUGAN

----------


## Helwin

what diff did u feel as u r working in mollywood for the first time compared to other film industries...

----------


## kandahassan

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Kamalinee

> my question : what is your opinion about actor vinu mohan ????


Hi kandahassan
Vinumohan is absolutely adorable!He has a childlike quality that is perfect for his character.Soft spoken,considerate and a spontaneous actor, it was pleasure working with him.Also met his gorgeous wife,the two of them were the love-birds our set! :)

----------


## SUDHI

Hi Ma'm..........How ws your experience with lalettan ?

----------


## AjinKrishna

:Rolleyes:

----------


## Kamalinee

> *
> My Question - 
> How Was Your Experience While Working With Lalettan...?*


Out of the world! I consider myself extremely fortunate to have shared such a long shoot with Sir.He has an energy like no other,lighting up a set with his smile, enquiring after everyone's well-being,sharing so many stories & experiences,all the while ready to fall back into character at the blink of an eye! I have never heard him say the word 'No' for anything asked of him as an actor or as a person.It was a learning experience yes but beyond that it was joyous one.That is what Mohanlal Sir is all about - Happiness :)

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Out of the world! I consider myself extremely fortunate to have shared such a long shoot with Sir.He has an energy like no other,lighting up a set with his smile, enquiring after everyone's well-being,sharing so many stories & experiences,all the while ready to fall back into character at the blink of an eye! I have never heard him say the word 'No' for anything asked of him as an actor or as a person.It was a learning experience yes but beyond that it was joyous one.That is what Mohanlal Sir is all about - Happiness :)


Thanks  :Drum:  

Lalettan  :Band:   :Band: 

Best Wishes For Puli Murugan!

----------


## Kamalinee

> You have worked with both Mammootty and Mohanlal ..How was your experience working with them and any special difference that you can point out


It's a blessing to have 2 smashing films with 2 legends in my repertoire! They are both different people,different actors but both are unbelievably in command of their craft, very sensitive to their surroundings and so in love with film! Mammootty Sir is intense, reserved, soft spoken, his energy is like a balm on a chaotic set. Mohanlal Sir is vivacious, outspoken, his energy electrifying all around him.Yet I found them both patient, humble and amazing human beings.

----------


## AjinKrishna

Question: Before the question, loved Iraivi, and obviously the character, Yazhini. My question is, As an actress, there will be performance oriented roles like Yazhini.. So how important or how good was the role in Pulimurugan? Was it a cakewalk  :Yo:  role or one which demands much input from your performance side?  :Boxing:

----------


## Kamalinee

> Is there any new malayalam films that you will be working on after pulimurukan ?


Iam reading scripts but awaiting something that excites me much as Pulimurugan ! Thats a tough one huh ?? :)

----------


## Shivettan

:Clap3:   :Clap3:

----------


## Kamalinee

> What is exciting about pulimurukan ????


Every single thing! Honestly. To begin with it's an adventure thriller, a genre not really explored extensively in our country in any language.The locations are stunning and Shaji Sir has done full justice to Mother Nature's creation. Casting is bang on! Every character adds something to the film.And of course there is mind blowing action sequences and surprises that will make your toes curl! When 200 people are working day in and day out with full belief, unbridled excitement and single minded passion, amidst a setup as beautiful as the jungle,Magic happens! That Magic shines through the film!

----------


## kandahassan

> Hi kandahassan
> Vinumohan is absolutely adorable!He has a childlike quality that is perfect for his character.Soft spoken,considerate and a spontaneous actor, it was pleasure working with him.Also met his gorgeous wife,the two of them were the love-birds our set! :)


 :Thnku:  kamalinee deedi

----------


## Kamalinee

> hi 
> if ur coming to kuwait 4 any function , i like to take selfi with u...... loudspeaker


For selfie......sure,why not ? :)

----------


## Kamalinee

> Tell me honestly about the strong points and
> weak points of  mohanlal ?


I do not consider it my place to answer a questions about a legend like Mohanlal Sir.Strong points? Weak points ? The amazing body of work, consistent efforts to explore the actor within, love and dedication he commands, speaks for itself.All I can say 'Honestly' is that I will always hold the experience of him close to my heart.

----------


## Kamalinee

> How is Malayalam film industry different from other language industries?Differences not just in terms of acting and story but in terms of facilities offered to actors like caravan, make up etc.


The Malayalam Industry simply ROCKS!! Each film has been different from the other and each has been a memorable one.The fearlessness, experimentation, grounded candidness of the stories, characters, situations here are phenomenal! The open induction of new talent leads to better, fresh cinema.I have worked 3 supportive, generous and considerate producers who have taken perfect care of me hence allowing me the freedom to focus on the film only.I am eager to do more Malayalam films as the ability of directors to cast me in roles so remarkably diverse from each other is something I have found particular to this industry- a lack of stereotyping is a perfect environment for an actor to grow.

----------


## Kamalinee

> *1. What is your Dream Role ?
> 
> 2. If not an actress, what profession would you choose to occupy ?*



The Dream role keeps changing as I live out characters close to the pictures in my head. Some Dream roles are destined rather than dreamed. Like Pulimurugans Myna. I would love to do an action film though. My stint with kick-boxing has left me eager for a little ass-kicking & the action sequences in this film have whet my appetite!! Im very open to pushing boundaries as a creative person and put everything into films Im involved with. But there are many other pursuits that consume me such as writing, food, literature, social balance, film making as a whole. I could step into any of them as all of them make me happy:)

----------


## Kamalinee

> Hi Madm...Welcome to the Biggest Online Forum...Its one of the rare moments in FK that an actress coming for a live chat...Thanks for your valuable time and patience...
> And my question is Whats your character name in Pulimurukan and how was your experience working with such a majestic crew...Lalettan is one of the cool and charming actors of Mollywood...ofcourse a legend...how was your experience sharing screen with him and being his pair...
> And since I am a Mammookka fan I would like to know about your experience working with ikka in Kuttysrank?
> Thanks for joining our forum...really an unexpected achievement for us...


Thank you so much for such a warm welcome!! It is a special exchange for me too! My character is called Myna and I totally loved loved loved being her. We indeed had a stellar team involved in the film, both on and off screen and working together as one big entity for such an extended period brought us closer like a family. It was like greeting your own people at the beginning of each day! Mohanlal Sir is exuberant, cheerful and very connected to the people around him. His ability to put one at ease is encouraging but at the same time his skill at taking any scene one notch higher demands a better performance from his co stars.
Mammootty Sir is awe inspiring. His silences, piercing gaze, measured nuances make him a revelation to watch on a set. He was so good in Kutty Srank and seeing him morph into three different shades in the film was breathtaking. The first South film i ever watched was Vidheyan, when I was a teen with my father. I still remember his expressions in the film. That is the impact of Mammootty Sir.

----------


## Helwin

So u will be back in malayalam if u get challenging roles.. @Kamalinee

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kamalinee

> 1.Have you saw any of the action sequence in the film done by Mr.Mohanlal? If yes, please share the experience with us.
> 2.What can we, the audience expect from Pulimurukan?
> 3.Even though a tricky question, who is your favorite malayalam actor?(Please dont say both mammootty and lal are equal for you)
> 
> 
> Wishing u all the very best for a great career !


I was there!!! I am so lucky!! You will be as ecstatic and thrilled to see the action sequences in the film. Mohanlal Sir has done jaw-dropping stunts. And I can tell you it was brilliant watching him in action. We had an awesome action director like Peter at the helm and a super flexible, super energetic star like Mohanlal Sir at his disposal. Add an inspired director Vysakh to the equation and we have a BOMB on our hands!! Expect racing pulses, smiles nudging the corner of your mouth, many a tug on your heart strings! I have to mention that I too have done a wee bit of action in the film and lets hope I have done justice to it cause it was TOO much fun!!As for favourite actors. I am a huge fan of performances rather than actors . Each film I have watched of both legends have been super! So what can I say?

----------


## Kamalinee

> Your character appears to be completely rural without any urban traits.As an actress how challenging was that?


Yes it was challenging. Precisely the reason why I picked the film. As a completely urban person it was initially scary trying to get under Mynas skin but by the end of the film it was as if I belonged. Honestly it needed more work to be authentic than most of my roles which have been of the urban, educated, strong woman. Myna needed different body language, raw strength, a brash boldness. Her thought process is unfiltered, her emotions naked. My director Vysakh helped me flesh out Myna, understand her and yet allowed me the freedom to be her as I evolved into the character. It was an organic process helped by my co stars especially Mohanlal Sir.
 Then there is the action which is new to me. Once again my director (who is actually ACE at action) gave me the confidence to climb trees, roll down rocks, run barefoot through the jungle, jump into a lagoon and even throw in a kick! Myna is a wildcat! I loved being her and I hope I have done justice to the beauty that is her.

----------


## Saaradhi

@Kamalinee 

Hi Kamalini Mukherji,

Greetings.. First of all, hearty wishes for Pulimurugan. 
What was the excitement factor when you chose PULIMURUGAN? whether it was the thread (TIGER vs HUMAN), or the factor LALETTAN (Mohanlal), or something else? 
Wish you the very best for all your future ventures and lots of LOVE!...  Wishes from the team POFFACTIO (Prithviraj Official Network).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Hi  :Welcome:  First of all , i am beautiful , sorry you are beautiful.

*My Question : Which is your favourite Mohanlal Film ?*

----------


## Kamalinee

> Despite having a conventional/traditional south indian look and ability to emote well and getting few good roles in films like Anand you career didn't flourish the way one would have expected to . Especially in tamil much was expected after the tremendous response to the cameo in Vettayadu Vilayaadu with Kamal Hassan . Any thoughts on this regard ??



Success means different things to different people. The freedom to pick and chose my films, the ability to manoeuvre between 6 languages and industries, being lucky enough to have worked with the best in each and being able to grow as an actor is what my career is all about. Most of my films and roles have been varied, the actors and directors new and experienced, frameworks of parallel, middle-path and commercial. I have done leads, characters, cameos, songs. I have followed my heart without the chains of perceived success or the fears of result. Thats just me! And honestly its been such a joyride!! The long gap in Tamil was not deliberate, just like the one in Telugu or Kannada or Malayalam after Kutty Srank wasnt. My first Bengali film, in my mother tongue was just 3 years back! It is not planned. I go where a good script, a different character or a completely new experience calls. Language and industry is not a criteria. Apologies for the breaks but I can make no excuses for where the creative journey leads me!

----------


## realcinemas

*Thanks for your time and detailed responses ma'm.
*

----------


## Kamalinee

> *1. Could you please share your best moment during Pulimurugan shoot?
> 2. How you feel working with legends Lalettan and Mammookka?*


There are countless memories close to the heart. My sister Mrinalinee was working with me as my stylist so it made the film all the more special. I remember all of us immersed in a scene and then Mother Nature decided to have a few laughs and it started to rain! Before we knew it, it was a downpour! All of us huddled in the huts, scrambling to save different props, equipment then settling down to watch the majestic scene outside, sipping on hot tea, munching on biscuits. Someone broke into a song. It was poetry. Really there are just too many moments. Mohanlal Sir and me climbing up that rock face in the craziest rain ever, tied to each other by ropes, the entire crew breathlessly waiting for us to finish safely and Shaji Sir under the umbrella, behind his camera. It was something! I dabbled in action for the first time in Pulimurugan so all those sequences too are close to my heart.
I am lucky to have done films with both legends and having had the opportunity not only to learn from them but also to observe them as professionals, know them as people. The films that I have shared with both are unique and my experience has been the same.

----------


## Inspector Balram

> I was there!!! I am so lucky!! You will be as ecstatic and thrilled to see the action sequences in the film. Mohanlal Sir has done jaw-dropping stunts. And I can tell you it was brilliant watching him in action. We had an awesome action director like Peter at the helm and a super flexible, super energetic star like Mohanlal Sir at his disposal. Add an inspired director Vysakh to the equation and we have a BOMB on our hands!! Expect racing pulses, smiles nudging the corner of your mouth, many a tug on your heart strings! I have to mention that I too have done a wee bit of action in the film and lets hope I have done justice to it cause it was TOO much fun!!As for favourite actors. I am a huge fan of performances rather than actors . Each film I have watched of both legends have been super! So what can I say?


Thanks Kamalinee....

----------


## Sal kk

Hi madam
I saw your film iraivi...its good film and i became fan of you.
Hope you will continue role like this..and you are very beautifull.

----------


## Kamalinee

> Hi Kamalini Mukherji,
> 
> Greetings.. First of all, hearty wishes for Pulimurugan. 
> What was the excitement factor when you chose PULIMURUGAN? whether it was the thread (TIGER vs HUMAN), or the factor LALETTAN (Mohanlal), or something else? 
> Wish you the very best for all your future ventures and lots of LOVE!...  Wishes from the team POFFACTIO (Prithviraj Official Network).


Thank you so much!! Everything about Pulimurugan was exciting! The theme, story, team, Mohanlal Sir and the chance to etch out a completely different character were all reasons to jump at it. Lets not forget the allure of shooting in the jungle!! My director Vysakh surprised me by following up the song in Cousins with the proposal of this tribal, raw, brash role. The confidence he had in me being able to fit into Mynas shoes was a huge draw. I gave myself completely to the experience and am thankful for it!

----------


## loudspeaker

> For selfie......sure,why not ? :)


thank uuuuuuu...
im waiting 4 that special moment.....

----------


## Kamalinee

> Thank you for sparing your precious time with us...
> 
> You started off with Revathi's Phir Milenge in Hindi.... What was the experience like to work with revathiji  ? Why have we not seen you in any hindi film after phir milenge ?


It is a pleasure interacting with people who spend time watching my films. Its an amazing feeling:) I loooooove Revathi. She is just an astounding woman. I feel lucky to have had her as my first director because as an actor-director she guided me all the way. She has a way of drawing out emotions from her actors that comes from a space of knowing how she did it so realistically herself. She never let a single actor use glycerine on her set. It was raw authentic emotions. And if you were lost trying to find it, she leads you to it, pushes all the right buttons. Plus she had a primarily all woman crew. Shakti at its finest!! Revathi was very gentle with me. She is such a warm person and me being the youngest on the set, she took such care of me. Phil Milenge was unlike what most debut films are: no makeup, no combing hair, no costumes (I mostly wore my own clothes as she thought they were apt for Tania) and but Revathi made me realise that letting oneself go and stepping into someone elses shoes realistically can be a liberating part of acting. 
I travel wherever a story, character or experience calls to me. Which industry or language I should work in next is not my look out rather what I can imbibe or bring to a project and how I can better myself as an actor while doing it. I hope Hindi brings with it wonderful films to add to my body of work, meanwhile I am still not seeking but revelling in this unpredictable journey!

----------


## Kamalinee

> You have worked with legends in indian cinema like mammootty, kamalhassan and mohanlal.....how was the experience?
> What is the best quality in each of them in your view point?



Working with each one has moulded me as an actor in different ways. Kamal Sir made me realise how to be an actor first on a set before all else. His single minded focus is spell binding. Mammootty Sir was so in control of his art that like a shapeshifter he moved from one shade of the character to another. It was all so natural, so effortless. His use of silences is what I took away with me. Mohanlal Sir is someone who brought in the uselessness or frivolity of the term No in an actors life. He never uses that word where film is concerned. He will simply do whatever it takes to fulfil the vision of the film. I am inspired by them all, a better actor for having worked with them.

----------


## Tigerbasskool

*@Kamalinee 

welcome to forumkeralam

Thanks for your valueble time and taking time out of your busy schedule...much appreciated 

wish u all the best for your future projects
*

----------


## Saaradhi

@Kamalinee 

Looking forward you to work with PRITHVIRAJ SUKUMARAN - another stellar performer from the Malayalam industry. Shall we expect a film with him in near future? Any such offer has come across?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Helwin

@Kamalinee do u have action scenes in the movie...?  

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kamalinee

> Hi,
> 
> 1)Of late womens roles have been changing in industries and women centred films have been delivering the numbers.Your last movie iraivi was such one and the lovable yazhini in iraivi was very delightful with silent inner strength n great determination so do u have her impetuosity
> 
> 2)You enjoyed pairing with 2 big pillars of malayalam industry but who's is the young hero from here you wanna share the screen with (only one name please)
> 
> Thanks for being here and all the best for the project


Thank you for appreciating Yazhini. It was great for me to play a conflicted mature woman so real in her vulnerability yet as you said having great inner strength. I am way more impulsive than Yazhini but still as committed to love and marriage as she was. There is a beauty in striving to mend a broken bond, inspite of knowing inside how impossible the very notion is. Love can make you do inexplicable things. Accepting that while manoeuvring through the practicality of life is something I admire in Yazhini.I have worked with Fahd on Natholi Oru Cheriya Meenalla and it was fun and energetic. The film itself was experimental and we had a blast as a team putting the double acts of both characters in place. I am also eager to work with Prithviraj. His intensity is scorching and even though we shared a Telugu film Police Police, we had no scenes together. It will be interesting to see his creative process as his choice of roles intrigue me.

----------


## gldnstar

Hi Ma'am,
First of all best wishes for Pulimurugan.

If you're not an actress, what profession would you choose to occupy ?

----------


## Kamalinee

> Hi Kamalini,
> 
> 1) What were the main challenges that you faced during the shoot ? have you been part of any risky sequences, if so please let us know ?
> 
> 2) How does it feel to be part of the 'biggest budget film' in Malayalam and that too with 'Mohanlal' the legendary actor, you very well know that there are many eyes on this movie. So what does that leave you with ? Tension ? Excitement ? Joy ? While saying 'Yes' to the movie were you aware of all these ?



Hello!! The entire shoot was a challenge for all of us. When we are at the mercy of natural conditions then anything can happen! Yet we prevailed over everything thrown at us and made a memorable film together. Travelling through the jungle, climbing up or down to reach remote locations, sudden sightings of wildlife, waiting in between shots for the pelting rain to ease, ignoring cuts, bruises, scratches, insect bites, going into bushes when needing bathrooms, it was all an adventure.
I have done a fair amount of physical action in the film which is natural to the character of Myna and even though it was all new to me, I enjoyed every moment of it. I surprised myself actually and took huge steps towards overcoming my fear of heights! 
I had no idea about how magnified the experience of this film would be for me. The fact that it is the biggest is great and I want the effort and passion of the entire team to be rewarded by the reactions of the audience. The idea was to take you on a whirlwind glimpse into another life, one filled with thrills, emotions and suspense. I hope the Magic of Pulimurugan touches everyone. So yes I am excited and happy but not really tense. We have all done our bit, now its upto all of you. Heres to you loving it!!

----------


## Kamalinee

> What is your fav movie in malayalam...


 I have to say Vidheyan. It was my first exposure to the South Industry. I was a teen watching this different language film on my first visit to the iconic Nandan in Kolkata with my father. Its one of those things you hold close to your heart and go back to in moments of reflection. So many aspects of the film are so lucid in my memory.

----------


## Kamalinee

> Hi Ma'm. 3 movies in malayalam, let me try your malayalam skills.
> 
> Please translate this to malayalam in the very best way you can.*
> 
> Ami Kerala k valo basi. Dhonnobad apnader valobasa r sohojogitar jonno.
> 
> Ami aro malayalam cinema korte chai. 
> *


Ha..ha

Enikku..keralam..orupad ishtamanu..
Malayala cinemayum..
Iniyum orupad malayala cinemakal cheyyanamennanu...agraham..

Is it correct ?

----------


## Kamalinee

> Hi 
> 
> First of all,ur performance as yazhini in iravi was pure class  - such a talented & gorgeous actress you are 
> 
> 1) Your expectations about Pulimurukan
> 
> 2) What made you to choose this role ?
> 
> 3) Finally,your favourite malayalam actor


Thank you so much for understanding and appreciating Yazhini. She is special to me. Thank you also for the compliments!! I am so blushing right now! Pulimurugan was a yes on all counts. The theme of the film, its emotional core, the jungle locations, a super talented crew, a director whose vision is crystal clear, a delightful producer and a legend as a co star, everything was a plus. But more than all of this it was Myna. A very nervous decision to push myself as an actor into a corner, a very different mental makeup to explore. I am glad I decided to walk in her shoes. She made me realise that every boundary I put on myself or others put on me, is to be challenged, overcome. It is a remarkable film and an unforgettable experience.

----------


## Cinemalover

> Thank you so much for understanding and appreciating Yazhini. She is special to me. Thank you also for the compliments!! I am so blushing right now! Pulimurugan was a yes on all counts. The theme of the film, its emotional core, the jungle locations, a super talented crew, a director whose vision is crystal clear, a delightful producer and a legend as a co star, everything was a plus. But more than all of this it was Myna. A very nervous decision to push myself as an actor into a corner, a very different mental makeup to explore. I am glad I decided to walk in her shoes. She made me realise that every boundary I put on myself or others put on me, is to be challenged, overcome. It is a remarkable film and an unforgettable experience.


Thanks  :Thnku:

----------


## ballu

> Success means different things to different people. The freedom to pick and chose my films, the ability to manoeuvre between 6 languages and industries, being lucky enough to have worked with the best in each and being able to grow as an actor is what my career is all about. Most of my films and roles have been varied, the actors and directors new and experienced, frameworks of parallel, middle-path and commercial. I have done leads, characters, cameos, songs. I have followed my heart without the chains of perceived success or the fears of result. Thats just me! And honestly its been such a joyride!! The long gap in Tamil was not deliberate, just like the one in Telugu or Kannada or Malayalam after Kutty Srank wasnt. My first Bengali film, in my mother tongue was just 3 years back! It is not planned. I go where a good script, a different character or a completely new experience calls. Language and industry is not a criteria. Apologies for the breaks but I can make no excuses for where the creative journey leads me!


Thank you very for the reply mam .

----------


## Kamalinee

> 1,WHICH FILM INDRUSTRY WOULD YOU COMFORT WITH?
> 2,do you feel difficulty in speaking or understand MALAYALAM?
> 3,DO YOU HAVE THE FEEL  THAT COMMERCIAL FILM INDUSTRY NOT GAVE THAT MUCH IMPORTANCE TO YOU?
> 4,TO BE HONEST.. YOU WORKED WITH MANY LEGENDS IN DIFFRENT INDUSTRY WHICH HERO YOU LIKED MORE?
> 5,AND EXPERIENCES OF PULIMURUGAN


I have been made to feel at home wherever I have worked, not only by the industry but by the love I have received from my audience. That is why I work in all or any without hesitation. I have to admit that the food n passion for cinema in the entire south is a huge draw for me.                         

I work hard at languages. It's like final exams n I used to love those n rock those too.My films teams have always supported me in this regard helping not only with dialogues but nuances, intonations n slang/ colloquialism. I'm getting familiar with Malayalam as I spend more time there, it's a lyrical language and I am keen to know it better.                         

I don't look at cinema that way. What is important is my work gets importance, not me. I prefer it that way, am reserved about my personal space n in the 10 years I have been an actor have never felt the need for attention. What gets me going or down is the films I chose to work in, the roles I get to explore, the experiences I go through. I cannot reduce film to some personal issue with this abstract commercial industry, it's too glorious n majestic for this kind thought process. So no I don't know or think of this at all n frankly I don't care. Films have destinies. What is mine will always come to me.

I have already answered for 4th & 5th Questions :)

----------


## Kamalinee

> Question: Before the question, loved Iraivi, and obviously the character, Yazhini. My question is, As an actress, there will be performance oriented roles like Yazhini.. So how important or how good was the role in Pulimurugan? Was it a cakewalk  role or one which demands much input from your performance side?


Thanks for the love! It was one of the hardest roles to picture myself in but it didn't take me long to get under her skin. She us unlike me or anyone I know or any character I have played! A rural, raw, brash wildcat! I absolutely loved being her. A clean simple thought process n unconditioned actions. My director was a big help as was Mohanlal Sir but I let Myna be organic in her development.

----------


## Kamalinee

> So u will be back in malayalam if u get challenging roles.. @Kamalinee
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Yes,of course :)

----------


## Kamalinee

> Hi madam
> I saw your film iraivi...its good film and i became fan of you.
> Hope you will continue role like this..and you are very beautifull.


Thanks for the love :)

----------


## Kamalinee

> *@Kamalinee 
> 
> welcome to forumkeralam
> 
> Thanks for your valueble time and taking time out of your busy schedule...much appreciated 
> 
> wish u all the best for your future projects
> *


Thank you, Thank you :)

----------


## ballu

How challenging is for an actor to perform in a unknown language ? 
Isn't to difficult to emote without knowing the proper meaning and emotions of dialogues esp with complex characters like that in Kutty sraanku ?
May i know the other films you have dubbed apart from Phir Milenege and Happy days ??

----------


## Mike

> The Dream role keeps changing as I live out characters close to the pictures in my head. Some Dream roles are destined rather than dreamed. Like Pulimurugans Myna. I would love to do an action film though. My stint with kick-boxing has left me eager for a little ass-kicking & the action sequences in this film have whet my appetite!! Im very open to pushing boundaries as a creative person and put everything into films Im involved with. But there are many other pursuits that consume me such as writing, food, literature, social balance, film making as a whole. I could step into any of them as all of them make me happy:)


Thank you for joining us.. stay blessed...  :Thnku:

----------


## Kamalinee

> @Kamalinee do u have action scenes in the movie...?  
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


I have done a fair amount of physical action in the film which is natural to the character of Myna and even though it was all new to me, I enjoyed every moment of it. I surprised myself actually and took huge steps towards overcoming my fear of heights

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Question 2 : Do you understand malayalam  ?

Question 3 : You left my first question unanswered ....why ? (which is your favourite Mohanlal film)...You have not watched a Mohanlal film ?

----------


## Kamalinee

> @Kamalinee 
> 
> Looking forward you to work with PRITHVIRAJ SUKUMARAN - another stellar performer from the Malayalam industry. Shall we expect a film with him in near future? Any such offer has come across?  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am also eager to work with Prithviraj :)

----------


## Kamalinee

A big thank you to everyone who took time off to interact with me! It has filled me with energy and happiness! I hope the magic of Pulimurugan infects all of u as the film is simply awesome! God bless:)

Thanks ForumKeralam Members
Bye :)

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Thank You @Kamalinee  :Thnku:  !! Spending More Than 2.5 Hrs For ForumKeralam  :salut:  | Best Wishes For Pulimurugan  :Ok:

----------


## Cinema Freaken

Thank You @Kamalinee  :Band: 

Best Wishes For Puli Murugan!

----------


## Robinhood

:FK ROCKZ: 
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## realcinemas

> Ha..ha
> 
> Enikku..keralam..orupad ishtamanu..
> Malayala cinemayum..
> Iniyum orupad malayala cinemakal cheyyanamennanu...agraham..
> 
> Is it correct ?


Yes ma'm. 

Once again, thanks for spending so much time on forum Keralam.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Yes ma'm. 
> 
> Once again, thanks for spending so much time on forum Keralam.


 :cheers:  ................

----------


## Movie Lover

Thank you maam for your time. 

Looking forward to seeing you more in Malayalam film industry which respects talents.

----------


## jeeva

Wow you are not only a wonderful actress but also very sensible lady...thank you mam ...... Pulimurugan and myna going to rock in in silver scree..... All the best

----------


## perumal

thank you madam....njan kurach late ayi poi  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> thank you madam....njan kurach late ayi poi


Very bad.......

----------


## Saathan

> Wow you are not only a wonderful actress but also very sensible lady...thank you mam ...... Pulimurugan and myna going to rock in in silver scree..... All the best


Sathyam... Kamalinee  :cheers:

----------


## Madhavanunni

Qudoos Team FK  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## vinodkailas

> There are countless memories close to the heart. My sister Mrinalinee was working with me as my stylist so it made the film all the more special. I remember all of us immersed in a scene and then Mother Nature decided to have a few laughs and it started to rain! Before we knew it, it was a downpour! All of us huddled in the huts, scrambling to save different props, equipment then settling down to watch the majestic scene outside, sipping on hot tea, munching on biscuits. Someone broke into a song. It was poetry. Really there are just too many moments. Mohanlal Sir and me climbing up that rock face in the craziest rain ever, tied to each other by ropes, the entire crew breathlessly waiting for us to finish safely and Shaji Sir under the umbrella, behind his camera. It was something! I dabbled in action for the first time in Pulimurugan so all those sequences too are close to my heart.
> 
> 
> I am lucky to have done films with both legends and having had the opportunity not only to learn from them but also to observe them as professionals, know them as people. The films that I have shared with both are unique and my experience has been the same.


Ty Ma'm and best wishes for Pulimurugan. I wish you a long journey with Malayalam film Industry and viewers portraying all your dream roles.

----------


## baadshahmian

> It is a pleasure interacting with people who spend time watching my films. Its an amazing feeling:) I loooooove Revathi. She is just an astounding woman. I feel lucky to have had her as my first director because as an actor-director she guided me all the way. She has a way of drawing out emotions from her actors that comes from a space of knowing how she did it so realistically herself. She never let a single actor use glycerine on her set. It was raw authentic emotions. And if you were lost trying to find it, she leads you to it, pushes all the right buttons. Plus she had a primarily all woman crew. Shakti at its finest!! Revathi was very gentle with me. She is such a warm person and me being the youngest on the set, she took such care of me. Phil Milenge was unlike what most debut films are: no makeup, no combing hair, no costumes (I mostly wore my own clothes as she thought they were apt for Tania) and but Revathi made me realise that letting oneself go and stepping into someone elses shoes realistically can be a liberating part of acting. 
> I travel wherever a story, character or experience calls to me. Which industry or language I should work in next is not my look out rather what I can imbibe or bring to a project and how I can better myself as an actor while doing it. I hope Hindi brings with it wonderful films to add to my body of work, meanwhile I am still not seeking but revelling in this unpredictable journey!


Thank you very much for the detailed answer..Thank you also for spending a good amount of your precious time here .all the very best for your future endeavours....

----------


## 4EVER

Kidu Answers...Thanks mam for your patience...Easily the best chat in FK in recent years...Thanks everyone

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Kidu Answers...Thanks mam for your patience...Easily the best chat in FK in recent years...Thanks everyone


Kurach divasathek sticky aaku,pinme hot seat thattaam

----------


## Saathan

Manoramaonline namude chat adichondu poyi  :Laughing:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Manoramaonline namude chat adichondu poyi


Enthonnu Parayaan  :Laughing:  Oru Courtesy Polum Vechilla Manjarama

----------


## Cinema Freaken

> Enthonnu Parayaan  Oru Courtesy Polum Vechilla Manjarama


Njanum Kandu! Oru Uluppum Illallo Ivanmarkku!

----------


## mithukuttan

> Njanum Kandu! Oru Uluppum Illallo Ivanmarkku!


Evdaya athu

----------


## shooter

Kidu  :Drum:

----------

